# WoodCraft Wall Street II Pen vs Letter Opener in regards to replacement tubes



## SCustom (Nov 7, 2010)

The Wall Street II Pen uses a shorter than the Wall Street II Letter Opener.

They are the same diameter and thickness.

The problem is that Woodcraft sells the replacement/extra tubes for Wall Street II Pens, but not for the letter openers.

I need tubes for both, as well as the Premium Cigar Pen and Cigar Letter opener which I have not inspected yet and looked in to.  For all I know, the same problem might exist with them.


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2010)

For the letter openers, I end up cutting my tubes in half and gluing them in each end of the blank I choose to use. That way the length of the handle is what I choose to make it. I have a piece of tube in each end (or only one end if the bottom is closed).

You could do the same with the Wall St replacement tubes. You would have to cut the replacement tube in half and glue each piece in the blank separately. With the letter opener, I don't rely on the tube going all the way through in one piece.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## SCustom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks.  I kind of was hoping to find full size replacement tubes for it though so that the wood has reinforcement throughout its length.  The wood gets pretty thin on pens and letter openers and leaving a portion not reinforced creates a weak spot.  I checked and both the Woodcraft Cigar Pens and Letter openers have their own replacement.


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool. I've never seen them to fit the Wall St. Just made due with what I had.

Enjoy..


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 7, 2010)

If you don't find the full length tubes just glue two tubes from ecah end meeting at the middle of the blank then trim off the section of tube outside the blank. 
Do a good turn dailhy!
Don


SCustom said:


> Thanks.  I kind of was hoping to find full size replacement tubes for it though so that the wood has reinforcement throughout its length.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Nov 7, 2010)

You can get the 10 inch lengths of tubes and cut your own.  If you dont have a tube I am pretty sure someone here has one that can be measured.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 7, 2010)

Dog gone it, James beet me to it!  Most vendors offer various size tubes in 10" size.
charles


----------



## KenV (Nov 7, 2010)

the Brerea Sierra style comes in three lengths --  longest is for the click push  button version -- middle is for the original parker style, and short is for the click pencil and some of the elegent bueaty styles.   

Ain't one size fits all --


----------



## MobilMan (Nov 7, 2010)

The Wall Street 11 click pen uses a longer tube


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 8, 2010)

Phunky_2003 said:


> You can get the 10 inch lengths of tubes and cut your own. If you dont have a tube I am pretty sure someone here has one that can be measured.





Phunky_2003 said:


> You can get the 10 inch lengths of tubes and cut your own. If you dont have a tube I am pretty sure someone here has one that can be measured.


 
Wall St II is a Sierra where did you find full length 10" tubes for Sierra. I've seen 7mm, 8mm, 3/8, 10mm but none of those fit the Sierra. Maybe I missed something. I sure would like to find some 10" that fit the Sierra.

The longest tube I am aware of is the click tube about 2-3/8" long. Like other's said take 2 tubes and join them together. I understand the weakness of just butting them together. Here is a solution a Cigar tube slips perfectly nice and tight inside a Sierra. Take a short length of the Cigar tube and make a sleeve and slide the two halves together a little CA and you have a solid tube to any length and you can get a removal tool through it if ever needed even a pen refill if the need ever arises.

just some thoughts


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 8, 2010)

KenV said:


> the Brerea Sierra style comes in three lengths -- longest is for the click push button version -- middle is for the original parker style, and short is for the click pencil and some of the elegent bueaty styles.
> 
> Ain't one size fits all --


 
I usually buy the longer click that size fits all with a quick cut and they ALL cost the same $.45 ea. It is on there last page of tubes so you have to flip though all the pages to get to them.
http://www.bereahardwoods.com/Merch...on_click_sierra&Category_Code=sac-brass-tubes
.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 8, 2010)

Does it have to be drilled all the way through....can you drill in from each end and leave a section in the center solid?  Seems to me that might work out if you turn between centers and the shaft isn't full length of the handle.


----------



## SCustom (Nov 8, 2010)

I found tubing in the right diameter today.  10" lengths.  Unfortunately, the wall thickness was off.  It was K&S Engineering brass tube #136.  The wall was something like 0.29" when I measured.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 8, 2010)

You've not missed anything. 10" tubes are not available for every pen kit. I've only  seen them in the lengths you mentioned.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



bruce119 said:


> Wall St II is a Sierra where did you find full length 10" tubes for Sierra. I've seen 7mm, 8mm, 3/8, 10mm but none of those fit the Sierra. Maybe I missed something. I sure would like to find some 10" that fit the Sierra.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 9, 2010)

Letter openers can be any diameter you want to make it so it can have thicker wood in the center and you wouldn't need a tube all the way through, especially since letter openers are subject to hard use.


----------



## SCustom (Nov 10, 2010)

K&S Engineering brass tube #136.  Try Ace Hardware.  It's the right diameter but just a tiny bit too thick with the metal walls.  If you have the means to reduce the wall thickness, you'd be all set.


----------

